# Flaw in GPU-Z 0.1.5



## Ascii2 (Dec 25, 2007)

GPU-Z 0.1.5 uses Microsoft GDI+.  GPU-Z 0.1.5 depends on "gdiplus.dll" and *will fail to run* when not accessable (meaning in the application directory or directories defined in the system PATH variable).

To fix this problem gdiplus.dll must be made accessable or dependancy on it must be removed.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 25, 2007)

check your private messages


----------

